# How much is toll from Boulogne to Abbeville



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Usually avoid the A16 toll between Boulogne and Abbeville before joining the A28 to Rouen.

Just did a route map on Google and using the toll reduces the travel time by 30 minutes. Distance is only 4 Kms shorter but the time saving might be worthwhile.

Has anyone got the up to date toll cost for a Class 2 motorhome?

Richard


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Try http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/ or https://www.drive-alive.co.uk/driving/driving-in-france.htm instead of Google
Bd..


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

The only time we used the N-road from Boulogne to Abbeville, it was tortuously slooowwww. Never again!


Norman


PS I remember the toll as around e12.80 at the Class 2 rate.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Must have driven the D901 over 15 times in the last 3 years or so but never found it that slow, usually roll on at around 50 to 55mph. Even around Boulogne has never been a problem. 

Have used Via Michelin but it is only costed for cars. It says 8E for car so say 50% more for Class 2, so 12.8E sounds about right. Thanks Norman.

Richard


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If using the sites that only show cars - just add a caravan, as a car and caravan are Class 2 same as a <3.5t <3m motorhome.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I find this the best site to use...............

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/vehicle-classification.htm


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

RichardD said:


> Usually avoid the A16 toll between Boulogne and Abbeville before joining the A28 to Rouen.
> 
> Just did a route map on Google and using the toll reduces the travel time by 30 minutes. Distance is only 4 Kms shorter but the time saving might be worthwhile.
> 
> ...


We came back 6 May using Abbeville to Boulogne and it was €12.20 classe 2.
The price usually increases around this time so could be 20c more by now.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

12/04/15 xx:xx SANEF A16 23 ABBEVILLE NORD A16 HERQUELINGUE 02 12.20


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep still 12.20E 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

12.8€ last month road was clear and fast worth the price


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

€12.20 last month clear and fast


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Just as an aside, I thought I had read somewhere that a "Dartford QE2 bridge " type system was to be introduced on French Autoroute tolls. Is this the case or is it still the "take a ticket and pay at the toll booth" system as it's always been? Cheers


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's take a ticket and pay with credit card at the exit point as the booths are unmanned on the Boulogne to Abbeville section.
If you are like us you'll likely have to get out and using the phone tell them you are Classe 2 as the system tries to overcharge us.

No real problem but a nuisance to the traffic behind us but it's not our fault!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just finishing a 6 week stint in France. We used the toll roads more than usual this time - not sure why. Different road operators over the autoroutes down the east side of France as far as the Drome. On all but one occasion we had to use the credit card. Could they be phasing out the staffed booths?
Sue


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have used it for car quite often and agree it is well worth using - used it for MH once and it is soooo quiet...

12.20€ for Class 2 is the price I find, the prices currently usually go up in January each year......

we have an ALIS tag for each vehicle and they debit automatically, but it can only be set up for a French ban account unlike SANEF which can be set up for a UK based account. The difference is that ALIS do not charge an up front fee or monthly charge, whereas AFAIK SANEF do, but the price for the actual road use is the same as if paying by credit card.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I suppose it makes it easier to push French motorists towards the LIBER-T Toll Tag if you remove the pay cash booths.
It is available to UK residents but we will continue to stop and use a credit card or debit card

See: http://www.ernalow.co.uk/pre-pay-your-tolls

*
*


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is about as user-friendly as the toll system for the Dartford Bridge - the big red "C" means nothing to us....

there are no signs to tell us how to pay....

and I will not give TFL or whoever a £10 gift and the chance to levy what they want when they want and to top up the account as they feel fit....

So both countries have systems that sadly do not link up - why in heavens name not.....

It would seem so logical to drive through with our tag and have it debited automatically and for UK drivers to be able to do the same on autoroutes....

but maybe I am being naive and thinking there could be logical thinking and cooperation.......

Dream on....

Dave


----------

